# Starting pre-conception care



## Emmal31 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi,

Is anyone starting their pre-conception care in the new year? I've got an appointment booked with the hospital for the 8th Jan to start the whole process off. I'm excited but quite nervous as I know what's to come this time around


----------



## Twitchy (Dec 19, 2012)

Exciting times! On the plus side, you'll have more experience on your side too...   Best of luck!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 19, 2012)

Wishing you the best of luck with everything Emma


----------



## Emmal31 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you both It feels like a lifetime ago when I was pregnant with Jessica- although I can still remember it all very clearly both the good and bad bits!


----------



## MeganN (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm doing this next year. First one for me. Very scared x


----------



## Tina chick (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi how did you go about gettin referred. Did ya speak to the Gp or the diabetic doctor


----------



## Emmal31 (Dec 20, 2012)

Tina chick said:


> Hi how did you go about gettin referred. Did ya speak to the Gp or the diabetic doctor



Hi Tina,

I sent an email to the diabetic nurses at the hospital that my care is under and I had a reply from the same nurse that looked after me last time. Hope that helps.


----------



## Emmal31 (Dec 20, 2012)

MeganN said:


> I'm doing this next year. First one for me. Very scared x



You will be fine, it's a lot of hard work but it is so worth it. There's always other pregnant ladies on here at the same time that you can get support from. Good luck for next year


----------

